# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  بعد افلاس كراون فوركس...اي شركة تنصحون في فتح حساب جديد  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## dakheelco

الاخوة ألاصدقاء، السلام عليكم و اسعد الله اوقاتكم. حسب علمي بآن شركة كراون فوركس قد تم افلاسها و للآسف فانا لدي حساب لديهم   والان انا في صدد فتح حساب جديد لدى شركة محترمة و يهمني مدى فرق الاسبريد على العملات الرئيسية و طبعآ اي مميزات اخرى. انني من مدنية جدة  على الساحل الغربي من البحر الاحمر و بين مكة المكرمة و المدنية المنورة و اي خدمة ..اطلبوا فبماذا تنصحون .. ولكم كل الود والاحترام

----------


## ابولو138

fxsol وبس

----------


## باشان

بصراحه انا جديد في سوق الفوركس و كتب لي ان اتعامل مع fxsol و انا مرتاح معها كثير في كل شي
الدعم الفني و خدمات التحويل و السبرايد فيها عادي قد لا يكون منخفض ولكن ليس مرتفع هذه تجربتي 
مع هذه الشركه و لك الخيار

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

FXSOL
FXDD   :Eh S(7):

----------


## القلوب المؤمنة

gft

----------


## أحـمـد عـزام

No doubt   FXsol

----------


## elecom1981

odl securities
fxsol

----------


## hussain63

FX SOL 
يكفيك ان المتداول العربي يوصي بها 
وخصوصا الباش مهندس وليد والاستاذ الكبير سمير

----------


## وليد الحلو

الاخ العزيز ،اتمنى ان لا تقع في هذا الفخ مرة أخرى 
وهو فخ الاسبريد ، السبريد ليست من الاشياء التنافسية في الشركة  
يعنى يفترض ان يكون مناسب ،وانا انصحك بـFXSol 
معاهم من 2005 وما شاء الله عليهم دائماً في تقدم 
انصحك بعد دراسة الموضوع القيام بصلاة الاستخارة  
ودي وتقديرى

----------


## calambo

اخي انا ايضآ لدي حساب عندهم ماذا افعل؟  و هل لا استطيع ان استرجع مالي.

----------


## fatma slah

> الاخ العزيز ،اتمنى ان لا تقع في هذا الفخ مرة أخرى   وهو فخ الاسبريد ، السبريد ليست من الاشياء التنافسية في الشركة   يعنى يفترض ان يكون مناسب ،وانا انصحك بـFXSol  معاهم من 2005 وما شاء الله عليهم دائماً في تقدم  انصحك بعد دراسة الموضوع القيام بصلاة الاستخارة   ودي وتقديرى

  ممكن اسئل الاستاذ وليد كم يكون اسبريد هذه الشركه في وقت الاخبار

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

fxsol

----------


## calambo

اخي انا ايضآ لدي حساب عندهم ماذا افعل؟ و هل لا استطيع ان استرجع مالي.

----------


## كينج

وندسور

----------


## dakheelco

اشكركم جميعآ على المساعدة   :Eh S(7):  ان شاء الله يختار لي ولكم الخير .. لمن لدية حساب مع كراون فوركس ويسأل.. نرجو الاطلاع الى اصل الموضوع ( كراون فوركس تعلن الافلاس ) على الرابط :  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t71538.html

----------


## Ahmad Abouzeed

اخي الفاضل عوضك الله عما أصابك من الفوركس 
أنصحك اخي أن تفتح في أي شركة تسمح scalping . و أترك الشركات التي لا تسمح به فمآلاها في النهاية غالبا سيكون مثل كراون فوركس و ما هي إلا مسألة وقت فقط.

----------


## calambo

ماذى جرى لهذة الشركة ؟ ارجو ان تيفيدوني.

----------


## محمد دحروج

وسطاء المال العرب

----------


## tarikov

السلام عليكم 
عندي سؤال عن شركة افكسول 
أعلم أنها تسمح بالسكالبينغ لكن كم المدة أو الفترة الزمنية المطلوبة لتحتسب الصفقة صحيحة 
و مثلا في اليورو دولار السبريد 3 نقاط هل يمكنني أن أخطف نقطتين فقط و أغلق الصفقة هل تكون في هذه الحالة الصفقة صحيحة أم يجب أن يتعدى ذلك معدل السبريد في الزوج 
و سؤال أخير من فضلكم للذين تعاملوا معها حقيقي و مدة طويلة مثل المهندس وليد : هل هذه الشركة سريعة في فتح الصفقات أم مثل الشركات الأخرى تعتذر لك بأن السعر تغير أو أن السيرفر تعطل أو لا يوجد اتصال و مثل هذه المشاكل 
 أسئلتي هذه كلها تصب في باب واحد و هو السكالبينغ فأتمنى أن تفيدوني و لا تبخلوا علينا بالاجابة 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## المهاجر 55

انا اتعامل مع شركة  
4XP 
 على الحساب التجريبي 
فهل احد جربها من قبل 
ولكم الشكر

----------


## السديري

عليك بالفكسووول>>>>>>>>اتكلم من باب التجربة 
بالمناسبة وش صار على حسابك بالكراون ؟!!

----------


## calambo

ماذا جرى لهذة الشركة ؟ ارجو ان تيفيدوني

----------


## محمد دحروج

وسطاء المال العرب  الكويت

----------


## Real

> FXSOL
> FXDD

    :Good:

----------


## طه

يا جماعه هي كراون فوركس بجد فلست طيب في فقرة العملات على قناة cnbc عربيه كل شويه يقولو برعايه كراون فوركس هذا البرنامج برعاية كراون فوركس هي فيه شركه تاني بنفس الاسم ولا ايه

----------


## عمر الرفاعي

شركة fxtswiss  سبرد 1 والى الآن ماشفت عليهن اي مشاكل

----------


## [email protected]

> يا جماعه هي كراون فوركس بجد فلست طيب في فقرة العملات على قناة cnbc عربيه كل شويه يقولو برعايه كراون فوركس هذا البرنامج برعاية كراون فوركس هي فيه شركه تاني بنفس الاسم ولا ايه

 لا هيا نفس الشركة 
ولكن التعاقد بالنسبه لهذه النوعيه للبرامج مدته عام كامل
فستظل الفقره تحت رعاية كروان فوركس طوال العام  حتى ولو افلست كراون
فهم دافعين مقدم سنه

----------


## طه

> لا هيا نفس الشركة   ولكن التعاقد بالنسبه لهذه النوعيه للبرامج مدته عام كامل فستظل الفقره تحت رعاية كروان فوركس طوال العام حتى ولو افلست كراون  فهم دافعين مقدم سنه

 شكرا لك اخي رامي

----------


## عبدالله الحربي

fxsol
تعاملهم ممتاز  . 
كراون فوركس فتحت معهم حساب وكل شويه يتصلون علي متى تحول الدراهم قلت يا جماعة انا رايح احول 1000 دولار فقط مش ملايين ليه العجلة بصراحة ما ارتحت ولم احول وشي الحمد الله

----------


## النابلسي

> وسطاء المال العرب  الكويت

  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:  :015:

----------

